# Ubuntu Bug #1 geschlossen

## musv

Laut heise.de hat Mark Shuttleworth Ubuntu Bug #1 mit dieser Begründung geschlossen.

----------

## cryptosteve

Hat wohl ein bißchen die Bodenhaftung verloren, der Gute ..  :Smile: 

Ergänzend dazu: http://www.pro-linux.de/news/1/19847/kommentar-mark-shuttleworth-schliesst-ubuntu-bug-1.html

----------

## Fijoldar

Einerseits hat er natürlich Recht, wenn er sagt, dass sich der Schwerpunkt sehr zum mobilen Sektor verlagert hat und Smartphones mittlerweile eine sehr große Rolle spielen. Andererseits spricht der Bug ziemlich deutlich vom PC-Markt (Erster Satz in der Bug Beschreibung) und da hat sich rein gar nichts geändert. Sowohl auf Desktops als auch auf Notebooks.

Darüberhinaus hatte Microsoft auf dem Smartphone-Markt noch nie eine Monopolstellung. Die paar lächerlichen Windows Phones kann man getrost ignorieren. Android hat hier eher einen neuen Markt erobert, den es bis dato noch gar nicht gab. Daher hat Mark Shuttlworth meiner Meinung nach nicht Bug #1 geschlossen, sondern einen Bug, den es nie gegeben hat.

Diese ganze Aktion ist in meinen Augen eine billige PR Nummer. Nach der ganzen Kritik in letzter Zeit (Ubuntu Spyware, MIR etc.) wollte er mal wieder etwas positive Stimmung erzwingen.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> Diese ganze Aktion ist in meinen Augen eine billige PR Nummer. Nach der ganzen Kritik in letzter Zeit (Ubuntu Spyware, MIR etc.) wollte er mal wieder etwas positive Stimmung erzwingen.

 

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, hat es überhaupt keine Stimmung erzeugt (weder positiv, noch negativ). Es gab eine Diskussion, das ist bei Ubuntu-Themen ja nichts neues. Sonst aber auch nichts.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> Einerseits hat er natürlich Recht, wenn er sagt, dass sich der Schwerpunkt sehr zum mobilen Sektor verlagert hat und Smartphones mittlerweile eine sehr große Rolle spielen. Andererseits spricht der Bug ziemlich deutlich vom PC-Markt (Erster Satz in der Bug Beschreibung) und da hat sich rein gar nichts geändert. Sowohl auf Desktops als auch auf Notebooks.

 

Der grösste Fail im PC-Markt ist doch das beim Kauf eines Computers, egal ob Desktop oder Laptop, die aufgezwungene Windows-Lizenz nicht (oder nur sehr selten) zurückgegeben werden kann um so den Kaufpreis zu senken.

EDIT:

Aber noch schlimmer ist eigentlich das bei vielen Computer das BIOS (vor allem das ACPI) so geschrieben wurde das es ausschließlich unter Windows fehlerfrei oder fast fehlerfrei läuft. Und leider ist dank Geheimniskrämerei seitens Hardwarehersteller der Wechsel zu Coreboot oftmals unmöglich.

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> Darüberhinaus hatte Microsoft auf dem Smartphone-Markt noch nie eine Monopolstellung. Die paar lächerlichen Windows Phones kann man getrost ignorieren. Android hat hier eher einen neuen Markt erobert, den es bis dato noch gar nicht gab. Daher hat Mark Shuttlworth meiner Meinung nach nicht Bug #1 geschlossen, sondern einen Bug, den es nie gegeben hat.

 

Ich glaube da würde dir die Apple-Sekte widersprechen.  :Wink: 

Apple hatte es ganz gut auf diesem Markt bis eben jemand kam der es noch besser machte.

----------

## Fijoldar

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Fijoldar wrote:*   Darüberhinaus hatte Microsoft auf dem Smartphone-Markt noch nie eine Monopolstellung. Die paar lächerlichen Windows Phones kann man getrost ignorieren. Android hat hier eher einen neuen Markt erobert, den es bis dato noch gar nicht gab. Daher hat Mark Shuttlworth meiner Meinung nach nicht Bug #1 geschlossen, sondern einen Bug, den es nie gegeben hat. 
> 
> Ich glaube da würde dir die Apple-Sekte widersprechen. 
> ...

 

Wobei Apple da in einer ganz anderen Preisklasse spielt. ein 100-200 Euro Smartphone bieten die ja auch nicht an. Und gerade der Bereich ist es, den meiner Meinung nach Android für sich eigenommen hat und entsprechend jetzt diesen großen Marktanteil hat. Die iPhones fangen ja erst im >600 Euro Bereich an. Alles darunter ist ja komplett in Android Hand, weil es davor gar keine Smartphones in diesem Bereich gab.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> Wobei Apple da in einer ganz anderen Preisklasse spielt. ein 100-200 Euro Smartphone bieten die ja auch nicht an. 

 

Noch nicht ....

----------

## l3u

Ach was, die verkaufen doch kein Telefon für 200 €. Eine nicht unerhebliche Anzahl Verrückter mit Stockholm-Syndrom kampiert schließlich tagelang vor irgendwelchen Läden, um sich für astronomische Summen von Apple bevormunden zu lassen. Die zahlen doch jeden Preis – und da würd ich das Geld auch nehmen …

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich hatte mal gelesen, dass Apple auch in den billigeren Sektor einsteigen möchte (ob es jetzt gleich die Unterklasse trifft möchte ich auch mal bezweifeln). Aber nachdem der Hype ein bißchen nachgelassen und und nach dem Checkout von Jobs nichts wirklich bahnbrechendes mehr nachkam ... irgendwas müssen sie sich ja einfallen lassen. Oder es geht mit SmartWatches weiter. 

Aber vielleicht reisst sich Ubuntu den Uhrensektor ja auch komplett unter den Nagel *schenkelklopf*

----------

## gendjaral

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Ach was, die verkaufen doch kein Telefon für 200 €. Eine nicht unerhebliche Anzahl Verrückter mit Stockholm-Syndrom kampiert schließlich tagelang vor irgendwelchen Läden, um sich für astronomische Summen von Apple bevormunden zu lassen. Die zahlen doch jeden Preis – und da würd ich das Geld auch nehmen …

 

Hehehe!!!   :Exclamation:   :Laughing: 

Der war wirklich Klasse!

Richtig albern finde ich aber erst, wenn ein Student bei mir im Büro steht und allen ernstes meine alte Vox AMP mit "iRig" http://www.ikmultimedia.com/products/irig/ vergleicht....   :Shocked: 

Ich glaube nicht dass das eine billige PR-Nummer ist. Viellicht ist es einfach eine persönliche Einschätzung. Warum dies überhaupt eine heise.de u. Co. KG Meldung wert ist, verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz.

----------

